# PS8 Update from their forum



## xpsvwino (Mar 29, 2010)

FYI...


PS8 Update and announcement...
Well its been a long road but the time is nearing and the PS8 is just about ready to make its public appearance and that means its almost time to start releasing the full feature set of this increduble design that is focused on putting the power of the first truely open architecture DSP design into the hands of enthusiasts and audiophiles everywhere....


With that said the ARC Audio community forums will be the only place to get the truth and facts of waht this piece can and cant do without the effects and/or influence of the rumor mill and the world wide web. So starting the week of December 19th we will star itemizing in detail ALL of the features and options that will be available on the ARC Audio PS8.


If you want a hands on experience with the PS8, are part of the 12 volt industry and are in the Las Vegas area be sure to visit our booth in the North Hall at rthe 2012 CES show in Las Vegas on January 10th thru the 13th....


----------

